
Bye-Bye Mastodon, our account on Fosstodon.org was deleted yesterday - theamk
https://olimex.wordpress.com/2020/03/05/bye-bye-mastodon-our-account-on-fosstodon-org-was-deleted-yesterday/
======
philpem
Needs to be read alongside the follow-up post:

[https://olimex.wordpress.com/2020/03/11/we-got-a-new-
mastodo...](https://olimex.wordpress.com/2020/03/11/we-got-a-new-mastodon-
account-and-you-can-follow-us-on-the-diaspora-distributed-social-network/)

They have a new account on another instance.

~~~
theamk
They still lost all the followers from the old account thought...

